

Pessimal Algorithms - sentiental
http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~yusu/courses/780/pessimal.pdf

======
sentiental
I'm just going to quote this early part of the document as it summarizes the
goal of pessimal algorithms - to design a program to always get closer, but as
slowly as possible.

"Of course, we can get very slow algorithms by adding spurious loops before
the ﬁrst test of X against the Ai . However, such easy solutions are
unacceptable because any fool can see that the algorithm is just wasting time.
Therefore, we must look for an algorithm that does indeed progress steadily
towards its stated goal even though it may have very little enthusiasm for (or
even a manifest aversion to) actually getting there."

Zeno would be pleased.

